# electricity payments



## big bill (Feb 8, 2009)

Does any one know how you pay for electricity in spain , i have just agreed to rent in benalmadena but elec is not inc, do i have to regester with a local supplier ie iberdrola or do most apartments have pre pay meters like in uk

any advise welcome


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

My advice is VERY simple. Go back to the person who you rented from and find out what the situation is. They will be able to tell you. BTW coin/card meters are not common here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It depends on how your landlord wants to do it. If he´s not declaring you as being there then he may well e-mail you a copy of the bill that he´s received and you pay him. Or he may want you to register your name and pay the electricity company direct. As Steve says, metres are not common here, although maybe on the coast they use em a bit more for holiday lets... so check with your landlord. In general the rates are about the same as the UK and if you are billed its payable every month!

Jo


----------



## Meter Mike (Apr 18, 2009)

big bill said:


> Does any one know how you pay for electricity in spain , i have just agreed to rent in benalmadena but elec is not inc, do i have to regester with a local supplier ie iberdrola or do most apartments have pre pay meters like in uk
> 
> any advise welcome


Hi Bill,

If you don't have a pre-payment meter fitted then I expect your landlord is expecting you to register with your local electricity supplier with a contract in your name.

You can use a local gestoria to do the work if you don't feel able due to language etc. Though if you go into the electricity companys local office it is likely you will find an English speaker.

Meters are not that common in Spain, as mentioned above though they are gaining popularity in the rental market due to the large increase in charges seen at the end of 2008.

Good Luck

Mke.


----------



## big bill (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks to all for that advise


----------

